# Rant: DD customer wanted freebies (I had evidence), but lowered my rating because customer didn't answer door and I followed all delivery instructions



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

The instructions for upon arrival were:
"Do not ring or knock the doorbell (I have a large dog).
Do not leave food at door"
Text (### ###-####) when you are here." (I texted through the DD app)

So I assumed that the customer will meet me at the door after I text and call, but no one answered the door for 3 minutes, so I texted the customer that I'm leaving the food at the porch, because I needed to get back to work and my time is precious (I didn't say the latter). I sent a screen shot of the bag of food with the receipt and the instructions on the app and left. It also seemed like someone was at home.

Customer tried to get freebies from DD by making me waste my time by waiting in front of the home and gave contradictory instructions, but was upset that I had evidence of the food.

By the way, I don't care about my DD ratings just like my Uber/Lyft ratings and I don't mind if I get dropped from DD.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd have taken pictures, left it at the door, rang the doorbell and knocked REALLY LOUDLY to ensure they knew it was there. If they didn't like it, they should have followed their own instructions or picked up their own damn food.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I'd have taken pictures, left it at the door, rang the doorbell and knocked REALLY LOUDLY to ensure they knew it was there. If they didn't like it, they should have followed their own instructions or picked up their own damn food.


Lousy Customers‼
who do THEY think they are ⁉


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't understand why you left the food there. If they are a no show it was my understanding that you get to keep the food or return it to the restaurant (UberEats policy). Is this not DD's policy?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Make sure you report this to DD since the customer was attempting to get your direct contact information.


----------

